# Apprenticeship for Uncle



## Howtoelectrical (May 26, 2017)

So my uncle is a non union electrical contractor who is offering me an apprenticeship in Santa Cruz California. I see that to legally work as an electricians apprentice in California I am required to take 150 hours of classroom training a year. I'm wondering if anyone can fill me in on the best way to approach this. It doesn't look like there are any state approved schools in Santa Cruz. Is there any sort of online classes that could supplement my on the job training and fulfill my 150 hour requirement? Or do I need to make the the trip to San Jose a couple nights a week for classes? Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I work in Monterey and Santa Cruz....

There are no physical schools beyond the IBEW/JATC in the area. There are however multiple places that offer online schooling, but most of those are a joke.

I have a fresh and green guy and I am putting him through the WECA program (Just Google WECA or ABC).

Most of the schooling through WECA is done online for trainees, for an actual apprentice then you do 2 weeks in class every 6 months I think, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Wish you luck in your venture.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Howtoelectrical said:


> So my uncle is a non union electrical contractor who is offering me an apprenticeship in Santa Cruz California. I see that to legally work as an electricians apprentice in California I am required to take 150 hours of classroom training a year. I'm wondering if anyone can fill me in on the best way to approach this. It doesn't look like there are any state approved schools in Santa Cruz. Is there any sort of online classes that could supplement my on the job training and fulfill my 150 hour requirement? Or do I need to make the the trip to San Jose a couple nights a week for classes? Any input would be appreciated!


I believe you have to register with the DIR/DAS (department of industrial relations/Department of apprenticeship standards) as an apprentice also. Is your uncle a signatory contractor?


----------



## Howtoelectrical (May 26, 2017)

Thank you guys! I will check out the WECA program.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Howtoelectrical said:


> Thank you guys! I will check out the WECA program.


Keep us informed how it works out.


----------

